# L2500DT oil pan removal



## DeeK (Aug 4, 2009)

I need to pull the oil from this tractor but the drive shaft bisects the pan which means I have to drop the shaft first. It appears to be a hollow tube with the actual drive shaft inside. I assume I need to drain transmission and front differential but I see no obvious way of breaking the shaft so that I can get it off and remove the oil pan.

Anybody have any experience that would help?

Be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

I just worked on a L2950 and I'm hoping for your sake that it is the same.

Disconnect the bolt that is holding the hollow tube to the oil pan. On the rear side of the drive shaft there is a roll pin that holds that hollow tube on. Remove the pin and slide the tube towards the front of the tractor. Underneath you will see the driving shaft for the 4WD. It also has a roll pin holding the coupler from sliding. Rotate the shaft so that the roll pin is horizontal to the ground. Drive the pin out and slide the coupler towards the front of the tractor. Now pull the whole shaft and tube assembly towards the back of the tractor. It should fall out in your hands. If not, you can move it left and right to try to get more sliding space.

Some notes:

1. Get a set of roll pin punches if you don't have them. They are cheap and save a lot of headache when removing/installing roll pins.

2. DO NOT try to attempt to pull the roll pin out of the front coupler. There isn't enough room between it and the oil pan(you'll never guess how I figured that bit of information out ). It is only there to hold the coupler from sliding.

3. You shouldn't get any oil leaks from removing this drive shaft. If you get oil in the front, your front differential seal is leaking. If you get oil in the rear, the seal on the 4WD shift box is leaking.

4.Replace both o-rings that seal the hollow tube where it goes into the front and back.

5. There is a bearing in that hollow tube to support the center of the drive shaft. Inspect the bearing and it's seal and replace them while you have it apart if they are in questionable shape.

6. Reassemble the drive shaft with white lithium grease on the splines. Since it is a dry area, the spines have a tendency to rust and then the rust acts like an abrasive and grinds them up after years of use.

-Leon


----------



## DeeK (Aug 4, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thank you very much Leon. I went ahead and ordered a service manual but your detailed explanation might mean I don't need it.

I appreciate it!


----------

